# Freeride Boot?



## Fuelrush (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm a beginner and I want to go to the local shop and look at boots good for freeride. I want to do some online research before I go to the shop and look at particular boots so I can be informed as possible on what the boot offers and price. I just don't know what makes a beginner freeride boot (stiffness etc?). I like being informed as much as possible so I don't get talked into a high priced park boot or something too advanced (whatever that may be). I just want the nicest boot for my level and riding style. Local shop offers mostly burton. Thanks.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Generally speaking freeride boots are on the stiffer end of the flex spectrum. And stiffer normally means more expensive.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

fr boot...stiff=responsive for leverage and stability when railing carves at 50 mph....doubt that you need fr boots like focus/dual boas....but as a noob you want good fitting comfortable boots.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Btw stiff fr boots are less forgiving when learning....because they are too responsive...as a noob you don't have the finesse skills, so you will over-react and get your ass owned....just sayin.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Btw stiff fr boots are less forgiving when learning....because they are too responsive...as a noob you don't have the finesse skills, so you will over-react and get your ass owned....just sayin.


Your are going to crash regardless of how stiff the boot is when starting out. I've seen people learn in hardboots (essentially modified ski boots), which I definitely would not recommend... but they didn't have more issues than a regular novice.

Finesse is learned through negative reinforcement - you don't know if you are doing it wrong otherwise. In my opinion, falling as a beginner is a lot better than getting over-confidant on mellow runs, and then eating it at high speeds.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Fuelrush said:


> I'm a beginner and I want to go to the local shop and look at boots good for freeride. I want to do some online research before I go to the shop and look at particular boots so I can be informed as possible on what the boot offers and price. I just don't know what makes a beginner freeride boot (stiffness etc?). I like being informed as much as possible so I don't get talked into a high priced park boot or something too advanced (whatever that may be). I just want the nicest boot for my level and riding style. Local shop offers mostly burton. Thanks.


Freeride boots tend to be on the stiffer side. You don't need to go on the super stiff boots, just avoid any boots that mentioned "tweakability" or "freestyle" ad you should be ok.

Wrathfuldeity is correct that you really should first find a boot that fits your foot really well. No pressure points, no weird empty gaps, no creases and above all else... when the boot is tightened to just snug (not cranked down). your heel should not lift up when you bend your knees. So to find the correct boot, *you should try as many brands as you can.*

The boot should feel very cozy in the store, you toes barely touching the front of the boot (never curled). For a freeride boot, the boot will be stiff enough to feel a little awkward to walk in (remember the boot is for snowboarding... not strutting around the village at the base of the mountain pretending to be a hardcore rider).


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You need to try on boots and buy what fits your foot. As far as stiff boots to look into: Salomon F4.0, Burton Driver X, K2 Thraxis/UFO, DC Status


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> You need to try on boots and buy what fits your foot. As far as stiff boots to look into: Salomon F4.0, Burton Driver X, K2 Thraxis/UFO, DC Status


I will add my favorite stiff boot, the *Nitro Selects* as they have a removable plastic tongue piece so you can adjust the stiffness (without the tongue piece, it is about the same as the Nitro Teams which is their all mountain boot, which I have also owned and liked). I like Nitro because they are the only brand to properly holds down my narrow heels and skinny ankles well.

I used to ride Salomon before that (Dialogue, Synapse, and Malamute), but they used to have an average wide heel and I had to over-tighten them to get them to lock down my heel - this lead to over issues 15-20 days in. I've also tried 32, Vans and DC Shoes, they didn't work for me, but might work for you (although I found 32 boots were not very durable and there liner design are crap in my opinion).

Again... try a lot of boot brands as each fits differently. Also make sure to not over-tighten you boots... you want the laces just snug. If you have to crank down... that is a telltale sign the boots don't fit you well.


----------

